# Running an active setup using Kicker SX amps DSP



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Since a lot can be said in an amplifier review and many of us on here run active systems, I will limit my review to my experience using the sound processing capabilities of the Kicker SX line.

To make a long story short, I wanted to run a fully active 4 way sound system but didn't want to spend the money on a stand alone processor like the H701 combo or P9 combo. I was happy with my current HU (Eclipse 8053) and didn't feel the need to jump to the Clarion DRZ9255 just for the extra channel of capability. I thought the next best option was to use a combination between my HU and my amplifiers crossovers, but there was just not enough flexiblity there. So finally I found the solution that was right for me at the time which was to switch my current amps to all Kicker SX's and use the SXRC (the SX remote control) to run the show.

To keep this organized, I will go feature to feature and provide my feedback that way. Since they offer a ton of features, for the sake of brevity I'll just go over the major ones. 

The three amps I used were:
SX700.4: 87.5 watts to the tweets and mids
SX900.2: 215 watts to the midbasses
SX651.1: 650 watts to the sub
The total MSRP on these three amps is ~$2400

Here's a shot of the internals on the 650.1. You can see the DSP display on the right. 









SXRC
First of all, I have to mention a great thing Stillwater Designs did. They created a remote contol that allows you to make real time adjustments to any amps connected to the network. It's a standard din size piece that you can mount in your dash. I has a one meter PS2 cable that hooks up to an interface box that provides power and ground for the unit. From the interface box, it has a 5 meter network cable that connects to the first amp. It has a cool vacuum florescent display and the buttons are nice and firm when you press them, but are soft to the touch.









Basically it works like a computer network and the amps are linked to one another via standard network cable. All of the possible adjustments you can make to the amps are available at the touch of a finger from your seat!! Yes, it's sweet. The remote isn't required to use the DSP features on the amps. But without it, you would have to run back and forth to make the changes. It takes about a half second for you to hear the changes when you make an adjustment. If you go to Kicker's website, there's a DSP demo you can play with that is exactly like what you see on the SXRC.

The SXRC comes with a nice manual that shows you how to create the network. I took me about 30 minutes to read the manual and go through and set it up. it's pretty straightforward. The MSRP on this thing is $250!

Here's a list of the features the SXRC offers:
- 24 bid digital audio resolution
- 44.1khz sample rate
- It allows you to create a name for itself.
- Displays the # of amps in the network
- Real time clock
- Real time calendar
- Temperature of each amp 
- Voltage of each amp
- You can select each amp individually or adjust them all at the same time
- SickBay: This gives you the highest and lowest voltage, the total # of hours, and more. 
- You can adjust the output volume of all the amps at the same time in .5dB steps.
- Security mode that will lock down the amps.
- 4 memory presets
- More....I honestly didn't even touch half of this stuff.

Crossovers
10Hz – 16kHz variable HP frequency adjustable in 1/12th octave steps
30Hz – 20kHz variable LP frequency adjustable in 1/12th octave steps
6 – 36dB/octave variable crossover slopes (up to 48dB/octave on the 650.1)
HP, BP, and LP on every channel

This why running the SX amps is so great IMO. You have so much flexibility in terms of point and slopes across the entire bandwidth. But it's kind of weird how the 1/12 steps end up working out in terms of frequency. For example, I HP my midrange at 399hz.

Phase control 
180* independant left, right, and both channels together phase adjustments. 

Awesome feature....I can't emphasize this enough!! It's so nice to be able to sit in your seat and push a button and hear the change instantly.

Gain
12dB adjustment in 0.5dB steps for each input range

These amps are strong. Plus I have I strong imput voltage, so I didn't need to set the gains above 0dB.

Gain sensitivity
1, 2, 4, 8, 16v input sensitivity. 

I found the difference between 16v and 8v to be pretty drastic. I left this at 16v and chose to use a higher volume on my HU instead. Otherwise I could start to hear some distortion at high volume with the 8v setting...even with the gains all the way down.

EQ
Single band per channel
20Hz – 20kHz adjustable in 1/12th octave steps
.5 – 10 variable bandwidth (Q) in 0.5 increments
Boost or cut 0 – 18dB in 1dB steps 

I mostly used the EQ on my HU just because it was a lot more convenient to make the quick adjustments. But I did use the Kicker EQ on my sub to cut some boomy-ness out. Great feature, eventhough it's only a single band.

Time allignment
None  Don't know why they didn't include it!!

Kompressor
Contour Mode fattens bass output at low to moderate listening levels
Attack Mode enhances the sharp, quick attack in bass and midbass
Redline Mode controls dynamic peaks for a more even output 

I tried these settings a few times but didn't like the way it sounded so I just kept them off. The last thing I need to worry about is what the hell this is doing to the signal. 

Other features that I liked on the SX amps....

Fan cooled
Single exhaust fan that is mounted on the top of the shroud. These are pretty loud but can easily be unplugged in 10 seconds. I only heard the fan on the 650.1 run during the summer when it was hot. I looked at the temp history and it never got above 130*.

PreAmp Signal Transfer (PAST) output RCA lack
I used the pass though from the 900.2 to provide a signal for the sub. Worked great except the T/A I did for the midbass affected the sub as well. But the effects to the sound were minimal to my ears.


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

Great review on some truly _awesome_ amps.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

luvdeftonz said:


> Great review on some truly _awesome_ amps.


Thanks. Yes Kicker really did a nice job with these. I didn't go into sound characteristics or anything but they do the job really well. Great alternative to the high end processing units....and way better than using most analog electronic crossovers IMO.

These amps still command a pretty penny. The 1250.1 is a grand at Sounddomain!

I just need to write like 6 more reviews in the next day to get in solid contention for a DIYMA 12.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Man, I really need to pick up an SXRC one day...

The attractive things about these amps now is the price. Used they're awesome for the money!!!

I must say, IME these amps have a high noise floor for lower volumes, but it doesn't really increase at all with volume, so it's not that big a deal @higher/normal listening volumes. What I mean is that at higher volumes the noise isn't an issue. At least, that's my experience, B-Squads may differ.

Overall, love mine though.

-aaron


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> Man, I really need to pick up an SXRC one day...
> 
> The attractive things about these amps now is the price. Last time I checked ebay you could get a refurbed sx700.4 for something like ~$250 shipped. Pretty damn good for a solid 80x4 or +300x2 with DSP IMO.
> 
> ...


Well my car has always been noisy, so I really can't comment.


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

I just picked up 2 SX700.4's at a very nice price  I worked the last few days on a new amp rack for the back of my BMW540i Touring wagon.

I am a bit worried about what you guys said about the sound floor. I had a set of MTX amps that worked fine but I hated how they looked. They where dead quiet. I changed them for a set of Alpine MRV-F345's and the Alpines had a solid "hiss" at no volume but did not increase. I did not like it. I am hoping the Kicker will be better but I will report back.

I like the idea of all of the flexibility. We will see....

Eric


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

mine have an extremely low noise floor.. we're talking inaudible at any volume levels (with a decent 4v input). even with my ear close to the mids and tweets it was hard to hear any sound.
as for noisyness, the previous owner of my current car had some serious noise issues, especially with alternator whine with many of his amplifiers... even VRX and Tru C7's couldn't get rid of it. with my SX, i get Zero whine. pay attention to your install and you can avoid problems that are not your amp's fault.


----------



## Eric3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The MTX amps I had where quiet, but the alpines had some noise at no volume. Not sure why. They sounded good, I just did not care for the low noise at no volume.

I will report back. I should the the SX700's installed next week.

Eric


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I had the sx 900.4 and 650.1 and I couldn't stand the noise. I didn't even botter to take the sxrc out of the box.


----------

